# Degree required for WES Evalutation



## BeingIndian (May 18, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I am from India and I was creating WES profile for evaluating education degrees.

I wanted to which all degree we need evaluation to done from WES. 

Currently I am holding Bachler's Degree in Engineering and Post Graduate Diploma of Advanced Computing from CDAC.

Do I need to evaluated my 10th and 12th Grade education as well or only Bachelors Degree would suffice?


Regards,


----------



## vikashbuddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello,

I also have similar doubt. I hold Bachelor of engineering degree and Master in management studies. DO i have to asses both the degree or only master degree evaluation will be enough


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you searched this branch for previous threads regarding this topic?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

BeingIndian said:


> I wanted to which all degree we need evaluation to done from WES.
> 
> Currently I am holding Bachler's Degree in Engineering and Post Graduate Diploma of Advanced Computing from CDAC.



You only have one degree.


----------

